# Gun or Bow



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

what weapon for your turkey?? Gun or Bow??


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

I am gonna give the bow a try this year, i planned on it last year then my bow got out of wack about a week before but ive already shot a little and im dialed in!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

i will be using my bow in michigan and kentucky...but ohio i will be using my gun!


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

I never shot a turkey before and havent met anyone that could say they killed thier first turkey with a bow. So thought it be cool to be able to say myself.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i tell myself every year that i will shoot one with my bow, but i know myself better than that...so i voted gun. lol.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Bwilson said:


> I never shot a turkey before and havent met anyone that could say they killed thier first turkey with a bow. So thought it be cool to be able to say myself.


good luck and i hope you get one with your bow!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

This is going to be my first season with the bow. I'm ready, can't wait!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Critter said:


> This is going to be my first season with the bow. I'm ready, can't wait!


Good luck!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

anybody else hunting turkey's???


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

nope taking the year off :lol::lol:..... i dont see a place for bare hands?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I always start with my bow but if I can't get them to come in before the season ends I'll be doing some runnin and gunninHaving options is nice.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Trying the bow for the first time. I have a feeling I'll be using the gun by the end of the season.


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

stinky reinke said:


> Trying the bow for the first time. I have a feeling I'll be using the gun by the end of the season.


The way you shoot, I'm surprised you're even contemplating using your bow.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

HORTON 175LB crossbow with aftershocks first year.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Click boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Long Spurs said:


> Click boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yep, me too. Since I don't gun hunt for anything else. Remington 11-87!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I hate blind hunting and love to "run and gun". 
I'm barely confident enough to hunt deer with a bow!
Doing a southern Michigan hunt with my buddy for the opener, then to Oregon for a rio grande late April (hope the airlines get it figured out) and my permit 234 to finish my turkey hunting 2008.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I've been wanting to kill a turkey with a bow for the last two years.
First try ended within a couple of hours, I had one day to hunt(built my house and things were happening pretty fast),
last year the toms were in and bread the hens before my season started, had the girls within easy bow range but no toms.
This year I have an early hunt and saw two very nice toms last weekend outback.
This year I have a chance...
Dave


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

RJSwirlz said:


> The way you shoot, I'm surprised you're even contemplating using your bow.


 
RJ don't worry about me, keep talkin smack and I promise you I will not scout any birds for you. Or maybe I should say that I've been seeing a couple 3 year olds in a great spot and take you to a place where turkeys don't even exist. It's up to you, talk smack again and see what happens!!


----------



## mr bill (Dec 4, 2007)

i have always used my gun for several reasons and the main one is because i spend all my season trying to get a bird in close enough for the son-in-law to get one with his bow along with a good freind of mine and i'm always hunting the last day for me.


----------

